
Unleashing Predator: Precomputed Data Repositories - joemccall86
https://objectcomputing.com/news/2019/07/18/unleashing-predator-precomputed-data-repositories
======
zmmmmm
This actually looks pretty interesting. It's not that often that a genuinely
new approach comes along in this space. Mostly we just see frameworks
rehashing ideas and selecting slightly different tradeoffs from the same set
of constraints. This actually shifts the constraints. Will be interesting to
see if this (and Micronaut in general) manages to get uptake or not. At least
even if it doesn't, hopefully the approach rubs off on other frameworks.

